# Flexible Transition Molding



## SOLTC (Jul 1, 2009)

We recently purchased a new house in Plainview, NY. The house has a large den which was carpeted. Since we prefer a wood floor, we shopped around and finally decided on a wood laminate (Gunstock Oak) which we found at Lowes. So we contracted with Lowes for their installer to lay the new floor.
The problem can be seen about. The den floor abuts ceramic tile at the entryway. The curve pictured is about five feet at a gentle 90 degree curve.
The 1st Lowes contractor refused the job stating that the transition could not be made.
The 2nd contractor (Gemini) said it would be no problem.
Gemini laid the floor which came out beautifully. However, the installers did not have the right flexible transition molding for the curve. 
We called Gemini who said the molding was backordered.
About a week later another Gemini installer came and installed an 1 ½ " Wide x ½" High flexible molding. He was a "fast talker" and bragged about the professional hot glue (put down with a glue gun) that he was using to install the molding. No clumping or taping! 
Within a day we noticed that the molding showed signs of coming up. After a week it came off.
We contacted Lowes and Master Card, and are awaiting an answer.
Meanwhile, I searched the Internet form information about flexible transition molding. The best site I found was Flexitions (WWW.flexitions.com). There website shows many transitions just like ours. There instruction sheet indicates that the molding should be installed with "premium urethane construction adhesive" and advise taping with blue painter's tape until the glue sets.
My Question - Does anyone here have experience with flexible transition molding?


----------



## Ltwud (Jan 29, 2013)

I was a builder for years and I think I'm going to tell you what you don't want to hear but already know. That isn't going to work satisfactorily. Laminate flooring "float" much more than I ever dreamed. Wait till Summer and it will really be messed up. What you need is a transition that is flush to the tile but comes up and over the laminate flooring by at least a half an inch. An incredibly difficult piece to manufacture and one that will be all the more difficult to install now that the flooring is done.

I think the simplest fix isn't simple but would require replacing the tile with a rectangle and then properly installing straight transitions that Lowes will carry that will go flush to the tile and overlap the laminate.

I actually think the installer did a very good job with laminate for a curved entry, but I understand the frustration as they were not forthright. I think you may have to use your CC company to hold back on Lowes if they don't support you in a satisfactory solution.

Good Luck!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I run a lumber liquidators store and we have a bunch of flexible molding options. I looked up where in NY you are and I'd suggest the store in Freeport . (I know that the store in Westbury is a little closer, but Freeport should have a better selection of that kinda stuff. They will also have a few options for tubes of urethane glue that would work for you. Good luck


----------

